# Lukaku non convocato: via a gennaio?



## admin (2 Gennaio 2022)

Decisione clamorosa presa da Tuchel, che non convoca Lukaku per il big match con il Livepool in programma oggi pomeriggio alle 17:30.

Stando così le cose, il belga potrebbe partire già a gennaio.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (2 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Decisione clamorosa presa da Tuchel, che non convocato Lukaku per il big match con il Livepool in programma oggi pomeriggio alle 17:30.
> 
> Stando così le cose, il belga potrebbe partire già a gennaio.



Mamma mia...dopo tutti i pippi spesi per ri-acquistarlo ? 
E come sperano di rientrare dall'investimento ?


----------



## enigmistic02 (2 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Decisione clamorosa presa da Tuchel, che non convocato Lukaku per il big match con il Livepool in programma oggi pomeriggio alle 17:30.
> 
> Stando così le cose, il belga potrebbe partire già a gennaio.


A gennaio secondo me è davvero difficile. Il Tottenham potrebbe farci il pensiero, ma solo se vendesse Kane. 

Non mi viene in mente un'altra squadra che potrebbe e vorrebbe prenderlo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Gennaio 2022)

Io prenderei la mamma, così ci fa qualche rito anti-macumba sugli infortuni.


----------



## diavoloINme (2 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Decisione clamorosa presa da Tuchel, che non convocato Lukaku per il big match con il Livepool in programma oggi pomeriggio alle 17:30.
> 
> Stando così le cose, il belga potrebbe partire già a gennaio.


In prestito all'inter.

Dona anche tu una sterlina per la beneamata.


----------



## Trumpusconi (2 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Decisione clamorosa presa da Tuchel, che non convoca Lukaku per il big match con il Livepool in programma oggi pomeriggio alle 17:30.
> 
> Stando così le cose, il belga potrebbe partire già a gennaio.


Prendiamolo in prestito noi.
Risolverebbe tutti i nostri problemi e farebbe impazzire gli interisti.


----------



## DMC (2 Gennaio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Mamma mia...dopo tutti i pippi spesi per ri-acquistarlo ?
> E come sperano di rientrare dall'investimento ?


Tra Abramovich e i soldi della Premier e della Champions ne hanno bisogno?


----------



## JoKeR (2 Gennaio 2022)

“Lubamba fortissimo, in Premier nel Chelsea farà sfracelli” pluri cit.
Avercelo noi (oro colato), ma giusto in Serie A può sembrare devastante, dove a livello fisico facciamo pena.
Già contro l’Atalanta non ha mai visto tanto il pallone, e come ripeto spesso pure Bonucci/Chiellini, nei limiti del possibile e dell’età, lo hanno sempre tenuto a bada.


----------



## Hellscream (2 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Decisione clamorosa presa da Tuchel, che non convoca Lukaku per il big match con il Livepool in programma oggi pomeriggio alle 17:30.
> 
> Stando così le cose, il belga potrebbe partire già a gennaio.


Pare che questa sia la versione non favolistica e non deleteria della mitologica _schienadritta _che qualche soggetto millanta di avere.


----------



## Blu71 (2 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Decisione clamorosa presa da Tuchel, che non convoca Lukaku per il big match con il Livepool in programma oggi pomeriggio alle 17:30.
> 
> Stando così le cose, il belga potrebbe partire già a gennaio.




Ora la madre di Lukaku farà qualche rito?


----------



## willcoyote85 (2 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Decisione clamorosa presa da Tuchel, che non convoca Lukaku per il big match con il Livepool in programma oggi pomeriggio alle 17:30.
> 
> Stando così le cose, il belga potrebbe partire già a gennaio.


non so a cosa serva, l'unica cosa che gli da fastidio sono i soldi a questo qui.
tra i falsi della peggior specie.


----------



## Blu71 (2 Gennaio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> non so a cosa serva, l'unica cosa che gli da fastidio sono i soldi a questo qui.
> tra i falsi della peggior specie.



Aveva ragione Ibra.


----------



## Garrincha (2 Gennaio 2022)

Cessione magari no ma dopo le dichiarazioni deliranti la panchina punitiva era d'obbligo per dare un segnale all'ambiente, tanto più che non ti stai privando di una pedina finora fondamentale. Difficile ricucire il rapporto ma margine c'è n'è ancora


----------



## pazzomania (2 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Decisione clamorosa presa da Tuchel, che non convoca Lukaku per il big match con il Livepool in programma oggi pomeriggio alle 17:30.
> 
> Stando così le cose, il belga potrebbe partire già a gennaio.



Pensavo fosse impossibile spendere più di quanto noi spendemmo in 6 mesj per Higuain, ma questi con Lukaku rischiano di stracciare il nostro record


----------



## chicagousait (2 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Decisione clamorosa presa da Tuchel, che non convoca Lukaku per il big match con il Livepool in programma oggi pomeriggio alle 17:30.
> 
> Stando così le cose, il belga potrebbe partire già a gennaio.


Che fesso il gigante buono


----------



## kekkopot (2 Gennaio 2022)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Cessione magari no ma dopo le dichiarazioni deliranti la panchina punitiva era d'obbligo per dare un segnale all'ambiente, tanto più che non ti stai privando di una pedina finora fondamentale. Difficile ricucire il rapporto ma margine c'è n'è ancora


Ovvero quali sarebbero le dichiarazioni?


----------



## Andris (2 Gennaio 2022)

secondo me ricuciranno i rapporti, non fosse altro per la spesa fatta ma non conviene neanche al giocatore.
sarà una punizione momentanea stile Luis Alberto


----------



## danjr (2 Gennaio 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Pare che questa sia la versione non favolistica e non deleteria della mitologica _schienadritta _che qualche soggetto millanta di avere.


Hai mai sentito qualcuno del Milan parlare male del Milan? Perché lui è stato punito per questo.


----------



## Gamma (2 Gennaio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Prendiamolo in prestito noi.
> Risolverebbe tutti i nostri problemi e farebbe impazzire gli interisti.



Impossibile, ha dichiarato che non giocherà mai con il Milan o la Juve... quindi conoscendo la sua coerenza domani firmerà con noi


----------



## Gamma (2 Gennaio 2022)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Ovvero quali sarebbero le dichiarazioni?



In breve ha detto che non è felice al Chelsea e che vorrebbe tornare all'Inter.


----------



## willcoyote85 (2 Gennaio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Aveva ragione Ibra.


non ricordo in cosa, ma questi che con la scusa del razzismo fanno le vittime sono i peggiori di tutti.


----------



## Blu71 (2 Gennaio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> non ricordo in cosa, ma questi che con la scusa del razzismo fanno le vittime sono i peggiori di tutti.



A chiamarlo asino


----------

